# Korean / Italian Fusion Trip



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

I had the Fish Eye (Angelo) with me for an overnighter. Goal was to find new swordfishing grounds plus hope to get a few wahoos. We agreed: NO BOTTOM fishing on this trip. We always get sidetracked in our rich fisheries here and we wanted to be focused.

Water was blended until we got near the steps. When fishing with Angelo, I always feel more confident like something epic is possible. We start out with 3 descent Wahoos before we set out to swordfish. It feels good knowing we only need one more for a limit. As we near east of the steps, we see Mike (Pelagic Pirate) and their report truly inspires. I'm feeling good just being near them. 

We set up and we get a double hookup on swordfish by 9:30am. I tried to clear the third line and one of our fish pulls the hook near the boat. Thankfully we get Angelo's fish in and it measures 50-51 inches. I may have to rethink going with just 2 people next time. We then get our next bite within an hour and its a nice one. A few good runs, he jumps within 6 feet from the boat and the stupid fish gets off after we get both the weight plus light off the leader. #@$%%#@!!!!! Long story short we went 1-4 that night.

Next day turned out to be a release day because we get one small Yellowfin and we go 0-3 on wahoo. I remember talking to Angelo about limits and the ocean gave us the finger. Never disrespect the ocean or you'll release fish all day long. :thumbdown: Anyway, we learned a lot together and figured out a few things to deepen our progress. If you have a chance to fish with Angelo, GO. He's one of the best around. Some really fishy waters near the steps. Enjoy the pictures. Warning : picture heavy.

Jeff


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

more:


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Outstanding report and pic's , what did you guys get the Hoo's on?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome report and trip. Love the colors on that yellowfin.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Sweet Report : I hated that i had to head in sat night due to the mako finishing off our ice and bag space that was reseved for a swordfish , but heck it was a MAKO !!!

With no ice left onboard and so many fish we decided to head in after i last spoke with you.

The guys are going to be pissed when they read your report:thumbsup:


Lets try and get you and angelo in my boat this summer with Reggie and I and see what kind of damage we can do


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Guess this is your nice way to say you got the dead weight off the boat and things started happening........

:When fishing with Angelo, I always feel more confident like something epic is possible"

y'all suck


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Outstanding report Jeff. I agree, Angelo is a top notch guy and a very good fisherman


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Jeff, well done.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Wait?!! He's Italian????


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Jeff, As always your reports never disappoint and your pictures are always great as well! 

Robert


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Jeff as always I had a great time and were able to to put a few fish in the boat. 

Mike we do need to get and wet a line. I have a feeling it could be pretty epic.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome report!! Can't beat getting 4 sword bites in one night!


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice catch. 
What is the yellowish white fish?


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Tile fish


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

macala said:


> I may have to rethink going with just 2 people next time.


You have our number :thumbup:

Glad you guys got out.


----------

